# Tell me about this Davis Sewing Yale



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 17, 2015)

Original paint?

Year?

Value?

Just wondering 

Thanks















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 17, 2015)

Best I can do on the paint close ups at the moment 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkent (Mar 17, 2015)

I would defiantly remove the front oil light and hope it didn't mess up the badge.
JKent


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 17, 2015)

Late teens?
Paint looks original.
Seems to want to be in my shop?...
The serial number will shed some light on the year and value is tough but improving every day. if you have a price I would be interested.


----------



## John (Mar 18, 2015)

Did someone add screws to the head badge? I have a bottle cap badge on mine. 
Nice bike!
John


----------



## mike j (Mar 18, 2015)

Nice bike, those head badge screws definitely are suspect. Looks like paint traces on the badge edges, some minor running & bubbles in the white paint. From that photo it appears that it was painted w/ the badge already on it.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Mar 18, 2015)

What's the rear hub? Does it happen to be "the Lester"? Made by Davis until early or mid teens, I think. 
Nice bike


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 18, 2015)

Love It!!!!
Late 10s or Early 20s???
YES,,,,the Screws Must Go......Too Big for that Nice Badge!!!

Great Find!

Good Luck!


----------



## chitown (Mar 18, 2015)

*Great old machine*



mike j said:


> Nice bike, those head badge screws definitely are suspect. Looks like paint traces on the badge edges, some minor running & bubbles in the white paint. From that photo it appears that it was painted w/ the badge already on it.




That's the first thing I noticed, well that and that funky paint work. I would remove the screws  on the badge and see if there is original color underneath... that and pull the cranks to see if there is original paint inside. Looks like a Davis frame of teens - '22


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 26, 2015)

*1923 and later Shelby-Built ... note fork crown and half-inch fender-dropsides.
The truss rod supports are attached to under the crown by bolt.

That may be a Lester hub.  I dunno.*


........ patric


*Peep These Shelby-Builts ......*
































===============================
===============================


----------



## bricycle (Mar 26, 2015)

Think it was just touched up in the head tube area, maybe front fender tip..., rest of paint looks og.


----------

